# Does "Mac OS X Lion" support x86 architecture (RISC)



## vikkyhacks (May 12, 2012)

Hello guys... I thought that that OS X Lion supports only powerpc but now am confused with that idea ....
DOES Mac OS X Lion support ordinary pc which runs windows 7, cos in this link 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_Lion ,,,,,
i see that the platform supported is x86-64 which spins my head round ... I don have lots of money or enough bandwidth to try it out on the fly ... And why does OS X support only powerpc's RISC and not CISC like all other os does ... Does Mac OS X support SPARC processors (cos i think even they have RISC) ...

I use Acer Aspire T180, with 2gigs of RAM ... will OS X install on my computer and Win7 is pretty fast on my sys.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Discussion of installing OS X on "PC"s is against Apples EULA and prohibited by the forum rules.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as posted by Headrush

closing this post


----------

